
Nickb missing? - miles
Prakash and I help moderate nickb's NewMogul.com, which has been down for a day or so. We haven't heard from him for over 40 days, and cannot reach him by phone or email. Does anyone have any information on his whereabouts? (For those who are new to Hacker News, nickb is one of its oldest members: http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=nickb )
======
byrneseyeview
Newmogul is back up, but:

<http://www.newmogul.com/submitted?id=nickb>

<http://www.newmogul.com/threads?id=nickb>

------
mcxx
There has to be a great party somewhere. I guess nickb and _why are attending.

~~~
shard
Those people party hard. Lance Davis was there and didn't want to leave
either.

------
kirubakaran
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=173683> :-)

~~~
miles
Thanks, kirubakaran! In that post, folks were worried after missing him for a
week (which shows how valuable his presence is!) - he hasn't been seen here or
at his own NewMogul.com for over 40 days now.

------
notaddicted
I am really missing my NewMogul :S.

If I were to guess he is probably just too busy to go through email, and
doesn't know NewMogul is down. If anyone knows him personally please call him
and let him know.

~~~
prakash
More than NM, we want to make sure if everything is ok with NickB.

------
jasonlbaptiste
Demo Day was yesterday, so I doubt PG had time to manage two accounts.

------
adrianwaj
From NM's whois, he's based in Ottawa, Canada (there's an exact address in
fact). Someone who lives nearby can check in with Prakash or Miles and then do
some knocking or doorbelling.

~~~
ojbyrne
I've met him (in Ottawa). He hasn't responded to emails since early July. That
address is a multi-unit building.

I don't see that it's really appropriate for me to go knock on his door
though. There is a thing called privacy and he does have family.

~~~
adrianwaj
Would you set a deadline on it though, say 5 months if nothing happens, more,
or never?

~~~
ojbyrne
I'll email him again, but I don't see much more than that being in any way
appropriate. If I had been to his house, maybe, but I haven't.

~~~
adrianwaj
I don't think it'd be rude to go knocking on his door (if you know it). It's
just that it's a major anomaly to cease communications in such a way, isn't
it?

NM and HN may be a low priority for him, and that's fair enough, and he can't
be doing both forever, so you're not going to be saying "where have you been?"
or "what's going on?" it's more like "is everything okay?"

A few people have been left high and dry, and if it wasn't for them, you'd
probably back off completely.

------
peterwwillis
People tend to relate their whereabouts to people they know IRL more often
than those they communicate with online. If you don't know where someone is,
you ask their friend, their parents, their wife, co-workers, etc as the amount
of socially-relevant information (such as location) will be much greater and
with a larger history of previous knowledge in those person IRL than those met
online. After all, why does Markus in Timbuktu need to know you vacation in
the hamptons every 6 months when you've got your Crackberry on you for the
duration? Markus' co-workers, family members, and friends will be much more
aware of such information.

And sometimes people need a break from the internet.

------
sant0sk1
nickb == _why?

~~~
kyro
They outed him, too, and discovered his real name to be Nicholas B-something.

~~~
unalone
I thought nickb was a pseudonym as well. There was a conversation wherein one
of the HN biggies hinted he was a well-known tech person who didn't want his
name getting in the way of conversation. I could be misremembering, though.

~~~
prakash
nickb is not a pseudonym.

------
brandon272
Hopefully he's okay.

------
racerrick
New Mogul is great. Hope this gets resolved.

It's hosted at Godaddy. The domain is current. And it's not that he didn't pay
a hosting bill - when that happens at Godaddy they make the site forward to a
godaddy page.

That means that someone manually took the site down.

~~~
rcoder

      > That means that someone manually took the site down.
    

Since the News.YC code (which NewMogul also uses) runs in a single Scheme
process, it could have shut down for any number of reasons: it might have
crashed, failed to start after a server reboot, been killed by the OS or
hosting provider due to a memory leak, etc.

I don't know what kind of monitoring nickb might have set up, but if he's not
responding to personal email or phone calls, it seems reasonable that he
simply doesn't/can't know that the site is down.

~~~
adrianwaj
Something's happened to Nickb, but he'll bounce back eventually.

~~~
gmate
Do you know or are you guessing?

I've called him, emailed, etc. but no answer. He went radio silent a few weeks
ago, was back in contact, and now again radio silent.

If you do know what's up, maybe fill us in. Some of us here in Ottawa are a
tad worried.

~~~
adrianwaj
It's an educated guess.

If something had happened seriously to him, his family would be attending to
it on a practical level. If so, I'd have expected them to have contacted
someone already in the online community via his emails or by his direction.
That expectation may be wrong, but you'd expect him to at least shoot a
message out somehow already.

So either something extremely bad has happened and news hasn't got out, or
he'll bounce back in some way. I think the latter. Furthermore, by the removal
of NM's submissions of NickB, there could be a _why scenario: maybe he's
wanting to rearrange his life: hopefully for positive reasons.

OTOH if something serious has happened, we could provide emotional support:
but he might not want that.

------
berrow
I hope it can be resolved soon. I am really missing New Mogul

------
BrentRitterbeck
I believe he did say at one point that he was working for a startup. Maybe
they hit crunch time.

------
anigbrowl
I was wondering what had happened to NM as well. Another vote for doorbelling,
and good wishes.

------
utx00
unsubscribe

------
atourino
Who is John Galt?

------
morbidkk
who's next? bad one but It reminded me of Atlas Shrugged

